# northern michigan weather



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

hopeing to get a few good snow days for the rest of feb.they are calling for it. keep your heads up


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

is there anybody outthere in northern mi


----------



## putz54143 (Jan 23, 2009)

where are you in mi?


----------



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

im in ludington. i see your from wi. i am ahuge packer fan. hows the weather there now


----------

